

OpenBSD Foundation reaches funding goal for 2014 - adamnemecek
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=139714707927779&w=2

======
diziet
To put the number in perspective -- this is about how much a single full time
engineer will cost to employ. Let's lowball and imagine that OpenBSD in
comparison to firefox is 1/100th the size. Mozilla has annual revenues of >300
million dollars, compared to OpenBSD's $150 thousand.

They are asking for donations to cover electricity costs. The real donations,
of course, has been in the time the community has put in this.

~~~
simias
> Let's lowball and imagine that OpenBSD in comparison to firefox is 1/10th
> the size.

What do you mean by "size" exactly? I doubt that OpenBSD has anything close to
10% of Mozilla's workforce, expenses or user base.

~~~
adamnemecek
> I doubt that OpenBSD has anything close to 10% of Mozilla's ... user base.

AFAIK it's somewhat popular on networking hardware. It's a different category
of 'users' but it's users regardless.

~~~
gommm
The openBSD foundation is also responsible for openSSH which I think might
actually have a bigger install base than firefox...

I wonder if they would get significantly more donations if they renamed
themselves to the openSSH and BSD foundation.

~~~
bambam12897
Forgive my ignorance, but isn't openSSH more or less a done deal? How many man
hours are they honestly putting into that now-a-days?

~~~
schwap
Looks reasonably active[1]

[1][http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/usr.bin/ssh/](http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/usr.bin/ssh/)

~~~
clarry
New releases are made quite regularly.

Dates and changelogs can be found here:

[http://www.openssh.com/txt/](http://www.openssh.com/txt/)

------
nnq
Just curious: how is FreeBSD's development process founded, in comparison?

...I know software quality is in no way proportional to investment, but the
fact that there is so little money invested in OpenBSD's development might
alone be a reason for a company not to use it, despite some known qualities!
(I know, some will say that by this reasoning we'd all use Microsoft products
instead, but if you calculate the money + man hours invested in Linux for
example, you'd probably have a figure in the tens of millions or more likely
hundreds of millions of $...)

